# Storing Tobacco in Non-Mason Jars?



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

I read a thread last night about how many tins people have open. I've been pretty neurotic about tobacco drying out, so the only tin I'd opened is one of Uni Flake, which I was worried about drying up just days after opening. Reading that many people have over ten tins open at a time, many for months, has relaxed my fears a bit. 

This seems to be a theme in pipe smoking. The real way to do anything right is to relax about it and just do it, and the real way to learn both right and wrong is to make mistakes and reproduce positives; I should probably just leave the tin out on its own and see if it CAN dry out before I get through it.

Anyway, the question:
After seeing that I can relax about having tins open, I let my curiosity free and popped three more (Hamborger Veermaster, Peterson Sunset Breeze, and Sutliff Great Outdoors; Veermaster smells good enough to eat...mmm!). I hear that it's beneficial to let a tin "breathe" for a week or so, and if I decide to return any of the tins to more or less extended storage after that week, can I use Jars that are not Mason Jars?

I ask because I just washed out two spaghetti sauce jars and a peanut butter jar; looking at the lids, I saw little to no difference between those and mason jars. Both are glass jars with screw-tops and that rubberized seal around the inner rim. Sauce and peanut butter store for a very long time on the shelf, and they obviously have a vacuum seal before first opening.

So are these kinds of jars sufficient for tobacco storage? Has anybody tried using them to positive or negative result? I usually hear that you don't have to bother with boil-sealing for mason jars, that screwing them tight is enough; would it be the same for these jars?

It would certainly be more economical for me to reuse these common jars than to get a box of masons.

Thanks for your immense knowledge!
-Jack


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't see why not. As long as the jar and lid are washed well you should be fine using them. I'd do it.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

While I think that used jars could do a good job at holding your already opened tobacco, they should not be reused for long-term storage. The vacuum seals on jars are only good once, and then you should replace them (the lids for mason jars are cheap, like $1.79 for 10 hereabouts). The danger of used jars is that they may transfer any residual food odors to your tobacco. 

The mason jars that get discussed here are brand new and never been used, and a tray of them cost about as much as a good tin of tobacco. For that cost, I'd go with new, just so you get a good seal in the jar, but really because I don't want to get any non-tobacco smells transferred from a used jar to my tobacco. Lastly, I prefer uniform sizing because it helps me to keep things tidy.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

CWL said:


> While I think that used jars could do a good job at holding your already opened tobacco, they should not be reused for long-term storage. The vacuum seals on jars are only good once, and then you should replace them (the lids for mason jars are cheap, like $1.79 for 10 hereabouts). The danger of used jars is that they may transfer any residual food odors to your tobacco.
> 
> The mason jars that get discussed here are brand new and never been used, and a tray of them cost about as much as a good tin of tobacco. For that cost, I'd go with new, just so you get a good seal in the jar, but really because I don't want to get any non-tobacco smells transferred from a used jar to my tobacco. Lastly, I prefer uniform sizing because it helps me to keep things tidy.


What he said!

Short term storage is fine but for cellaring, mason jars with new lids are the only way to go!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

If glass and a steel lid are cleaned properly, there will be no flavor transfer on them. Glass doesn't absorb tomato sauce and pickle juice so it won't leech out into the tobacco as long as the jar and lid have been properly cleaned and sanitized.

As far as sealing, that's subjective. I have had glass tomato sauce jars keep other items (not tobacco) for years without any issues.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Natedogg said:


> Glass doesn't absorb tomato sauce and pickle juice so it won't leech out into the tobacco as long as the jar and lid have been properly cleaned and sanitized.


You'd be surprised how difficult the odor of pickles can be to remove from a glass jar. If you do decide to go with used/cleaned jars, choose ones that had the least odoriferous contents originally.

Another way to go...I have kept square tins in ziplock plastic tubs after opening them. Not a long-term storage solution, but if you just want to extend the life of an open tin they do a good job. My opened tins stored this way take around 5-6 months to dry out and I am in and out of them constantly.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Jack,

Check out this link. You should download this pdf before it disappears. Just about everything you'd ever want to know about storing/aging tobacco from GL Pease and others:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/281900-pipe-tobacco-aging-faq.html

I'd use mason jars just to be careful. You can pick up a case for cheap and then a box of lids and you'll be sent for quite a while. The above referenced FAQ tells you how to clean/maintain the jars so you can reuse them. Chances are you'd be fine if you clean the food jars thoroughly or do what DN suggests for short term storage. The good thing about using the mason jar route is the tobacco will also begin aging if you don't open the jar for some reason (let's say you get distracted smoking other blends.) For example, that Veermaster should be one tasty camper six months to a year from now.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I go through a sh*t load of activated carbon for my fish tanks. So I had a bunch of these laying around. I checked each one before using by holding it under water to make sure it seals properly. They work great, and best of all they don't break if dropped and fit nicely together on a shelf.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I go through a sh*t load of activated carbon for my fish tanks. So I had a bunch of these laying around. I checked each one before using by holding it under water to make sure it seals properly. They work great, and best of all they don't break if dropped and fit nicely together on a shelf.


I think, in your case, those tubs start out cleaner than when you put your tobacco in them.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

The 1/2 pint mason jars work perfect for 1 tin each. Very easy to reach the tobacco and can even stack.

4 1/2pt with m Jar: 623881 SimSupply.com


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I favor Mason jars myself 'cause I KNOW they work. 

However, I have my cavalier moments. I've had two spaghetti jars and two honey jars on trial for a couple of years with no worries. I ran them thru the dishwasher to make sure they were destinkified and clean and closed them when they were still hot; the lids went down and stayed down as they cooled. I opened one a few months ago and the seal was good.


----------



## radioisotope (Feb 9, 2011)

I only use new jars and put the same tobacco in the same jars. One time I used a jar my wife had apple butter in. She washed it out twice and it still ruined the flavor of the tobacco.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

radioisotope said:


> I only use new jars and put the same tobacco in the same jars. One time I used a jar my wife had apple butter in. She washed it out twice and it still ruined the flavor of the tobacco.


OK.... so some of my finest virginia tobacco has hints of basil, oregano and fresh garlic but, wth? I pretend I'm in Italy. :madgrin:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Yummy Applebutter sounds good. Maybe you found a new flavor! How was the bite?


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

radioisotope said:


> I only use new jars and put the same tobacco in the same jars. One time I used a jar my wife had apple butter in. She washed it out twice and it still ruined the flavor of the tobacco.


When has apple butter ever ruined anything?


----------



## radioisotope (Feb 9, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Yummy Applebutter sounds good. Maybe you found a new flavor! How was the bite?


Applebutter mixed with MacB Vintage Syrian, not a good flavor, believe me.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> The 1/2 pint mason jars work perfect for 1 tin each. Very easy to reach the tobacco and can even stack.
> 
> 4 1/2pt with m Jar: 623881 SimSupply.com


_Nice stash there,Todd. I'm jealous !
Tash







_


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks but now Im so damn broke! This TAD and PAD is a problem and I might need an intervention soon. 


As for other jars to store opened tins the bail lid jars are around 2.50 at stores (Target, Kmart, Walmart)


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I use the mason jars as well, that I can pick up of all places Ace hardware store. Now I can't found the bail wire jars, you know the one's that have a hinge latch on it. 
anybody know where I can found those jars, and No wallyworld doesn't have them. 
troy


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

laloin said:


> I use the mason jars as well, that I can pick up of all places Ace hardware store. Now I can't found the bail wire jars, you know the one's that have a hinge latch on it.
> anybody know where I can found those jars, and No wallyworld doesn't have them.
> troy


In CA, you should be able to find stainless steel ones at Orchard Supply Hardware, maybe Target. I used to see glass ones at Cost Plus.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

My wife picked me up a dozen or so square glasss jars with a translucent ring. No latch, just a press fit. They're similar to the ones I've used for storing my teas in over the years, and work great. They're dirt cheap (Wally-world) and now house tobaccos, extra crystals for my humidors (both wet and dry). I have one with some crystals in it from early this fall, they're every bit as hydrated as they started out, so I take that as a great seal. No twisting and turning or latch fumbling, the tops just pop off and back on with a nice pffffft noise. Coincidentally, the bag labels from the local B&M fit on them nicely...


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Thanks but now Im so damn broke! This TAD and PAD is a problem and I might need an intervention soon.
> 
> As for other jars to store opened tins the bail lid jars are around 2.50 at stores (Target, Kmart, Walmart)


Are the bail lid jars suitable for long-term aging, or just for keeping the baccy moist?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> Are the bail lid jars suitable for long-term aging, or just for keeping the baccy moist?


I haven't used them for long term storage really since I have been smoking pipe for only 2 months or so. However bail jars were some of the first canning jars available so I would think they would work. However mason jars are more cost effective.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

neonblackjack said:


> Are the bail lid jars suitable for long-term aging, or just for keeping the baccy moist?


No, they are not. Mason jars. Mason jars. Mason jars.

Just my opinion, of course. The next reply will no doubt contradict me.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,what about opening a sealed mason jar,taking some of the tobacco out to smoke,and saving the rest? should i use a new lid? or will the same lid be good?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Same lid; as long as it's the same tobacco. By "sealed" I assume you mean you just put it on and screwed it on tight. Since you didn't seal it the way Mason jars were meant to be sealed (in a pressure cooker then cooled) the rubber won't have been molded to the jar lip. Was that last sentence even English?

I wasn't arguing at the beginning of the thread. I too use only new mason jars and a fresh lid if I am switching tobaccos in the jar (after washing the jar). I just wouldn't re-use a jar that I had something potent like 1792 for something like LNF. 1792 has a tendency to ghost everything it touches, and mixing it with LNF would make for an awful smoke IMO.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

shuckins said:


> ok,what about opening a sealed mason jar,taking some of the tobacco out to smoke,and saving the rest? should i use a new lid? or will the same lid be good?


If it's a jar I'm currently working on, I have no problem using the same lid until the jar is done. I'll use a new lid when I put a new stash of tobacco in for long term storage.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Same here. Heck, I use the same lid tin after tin for my smoking jars. Cellaring jars I only use new lids.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I found some of those jars with the translute lids that pop off with a hiss, perfect for keeping a open tin of tobacco moist, not for cellaring thou, mason jarss for that.
anybody know where you can found those hydrating crystals?
troy


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

These work great

POUCH BUTTON BLIMPIES [1677] - $1.05 : 

I get them at my local B&M they have 2 sizes and just soak them in distilled water and drop it in the storage jar. They have them in their 1 gallon jars and it keeps theirs moist with no mold issues.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Firedawg said:


> These work great
> 
> POUCH BUTTON BLIMPIES [1677] - $1.05 :
> 
> I get them at my local B&M they have 2 sizes and just soak them in distilled water and drop it in the storage jar. They have them in their 1 gallon jars and it keeps theirs moist with no mold issues.


I did like that once and later found the button and a small area of surrounding tobacco all covered with mold. Maybe buttons make more sense for a B&M where the jar probably has an unsealed (or poorly sealed) lid and it's being opened for sales and sniffers all day.

If you are jarring tobacco at home consider laying it in at the right moisture level sealing up the container. I think the moisture buttons wear well in a pouch or, for a day or two in a half-empty tin or daily-smoke jar/can. Beware the buttons in sealed jars. Just saying...


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> I did like that once and later found the button and a small area of surrounding tobacco all covered with mold. Maybe buttons make more sense for a B&M where the jar probably has an unsealed (or poorly sealed) lid and it's being opened for sales and sniffers all day.
> 
> If you are jarring tobacco at home consider laying it in at the right moisture level sealing up the container. I think the moisture buttons wear well in a pouch or, for a day or two in a half-empty tin or daily-smoke jar/can. Beware the buttons in sealed jars. Just saying...


Obviously you don't want to use those buttons for long term storage, but I have to wonder if taping it to the lid in jars you open frequently would help prevent it from over moistening the surrounding baccy.


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Perhaps a Noob question, but is it THAT big of a deal? Are you guys talking about storing pounds or ounces? Is there a set RH, or does it vary by blend?

I have the sealed jars I mentioned, and over 6 months of working one down, I can't tell any difference between the first few ounces in one jar and the half pound I just bought that I put in the other jar...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Trip59 said:


> ...is it THAT big of a deal? Are you guys talking about storing pounds or ounces?


Tons? Nah. But many pounds. Hundredweight for some. I have about 60# cellared right now; I'd like my storage methods to be as close to bulletproof as possible.

Screwing up with 20 or 30 jars, each holding eight- to 16 ounces per jar would be a goll-danged catastrophe. It's not like I'm checking on the jars every day (or week or month). Once they're closed that's it; some will sit for years or more before I get around to opening them. I hope, anyhow.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

shannensmall said:


> Obviously you don't want to use those buttons for long term storage,


I don't know about obviously. Some guys have smoked cigars not knowing you're supposed to take the cedar wrapper off first. You know, not me - but some guys. 



> but I have to wonder if taping it to the lid in jars you open frequently would help prevent it from over moistening the surrounding baccy.


Seems like once I get tobacco right and jar it, it doesn't matter how often the lid comes up until the thing is near to empty. My dad kept a lovely wooden "pail" for tobacco and it had sponge-thingie built into the underside of the lid. He complained that his tobacco was dry no matter how often he dampened that sponge. Fact is, the lid didn't seal and that was that. Dad's danish wooden pipe tobacco thingie was way better looking than a Mason jar but my tobacco is always just right once the cap is screwed down.

We are a cautious lot with how we handle our favorite (possibly to be discontinued and never seen again) pipe tobaccos because evaluation of new- or revised_* long term storage techniques *_takes years. The main thing now seems to be putting propeprly moisturized tobacco into clean, dry canning jars. The elders in the tribe suspect unsealed tins, tobacco pouches, poly bags, aluminized bags, mylar-aluminized ziploc thingies and water buttons. There will be no firm ruling on these things until 2019 at the soonest. It is the nature of the game.

Yet, the spirit of innovation is strong within the puff-force, Shannensmall-wan. Please to experiment and report your findings back to the mothership.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I don't know about obviously. Some guys have smoked cigars not knowing you're supposed to take the cedar wrapper off first. You know, not me - but some guys.


Hmmm. So that "cello/no cello" thing was about storage, not at the time of smoking? Maybe cigars are better than I thought...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

MarkC said:


> Hmmm. So that "cello/no cello" thing was about storage, not at the time of smoking? Maybe cigars are better than I thought...


Those first few puffs are tough, aren't they?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

> Yet, the spirit of innovation is strong within the puff-force, Shannensmall-wan. Please to experiment and report your findings back to the mothership.


LOL will do my Moo, will do.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> I did like that once and later found the button and a small area of surrounding tobacco all covered with mold. Maybe buttons make more sense for a B&M where the jar probably has an unsealed (or poorly sealed) lid and it's being opened for sales and sniffers all day.
> .


I must agree. The _only_ time I have ever found mold on any of my tobacco (since starting with cigars over 20 years ago) has been when I added those moistener pucks into a jar.


----------

